# New Man Bag Maxpedition Jumbo S-Type Versipack



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I just treated myself to a New Man Bag a Maxpedition Jumbo Versipack. I just need a little help with packing it, have i missed anything?

Brew kit is packed inside my DIY Hobo Stove so thats all sorted and squared away. I have to take the video camera with 70X zoom just in case i come across any doggers here in the UK









I will be testing three new slingshots a natural with gypsy tabs plus chained rubber bands with the 16mm lead shot from Jamie. A very nice board cut fork from Frodo with the now famous germany porn bands. Last but not least the Pocket Pocher from Pete at Hogancastings.

Thanks guys for all the great slingshots







Full reviews on the slingshots in a week or so.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

spare bands? p.s off anywhere nice?


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

luxor5 said:


> spare bands?


Check LOL they are in a tupperware box but not in the photo


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Lucifer, where's the kitchen sink? Have fun bud.
Philly


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Add a small pack horse to carry it!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Lucifer, I built a little Hobo alcohol penny stove from some soda cans the other day. Forgot to put the penny on top before lighting. The Dam thing blew the top half twenty feet in the air like a rocket. Came down still in flames. Be safe.
Philly


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

How about adding a compact binoculars









Orion Weather Worthy 8x25


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

e~shot said:


> How about adding a compact binoculars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Compact Binoculars Check LOL







I have a cheap ones from ebay bushnell compact binoculars i always wear around my neck, no good being packed away in your kit


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

girlfriend ? lol


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Very nice.

Another nice brand is Tactical Tailor and Eagle Industries.

BOTH great for Tactical and active shooter gear (bags, dump pouches, etc) BOTH made in usa.

Blackhawk was good when it was a small company, now it's all China imports. if you want to subsidize China's military build up, get stuff from them.


----------



## Marra Slinger (Oct 29, 2010)

I have had one for just over 2 years now and believe me, It won't be long before you cant go out without it. What about a small first aid kit ? enjoy


----------



## Marra Slinger (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry dude to busy checking out the katy's, seen it now. I added the Janus extention pouch to mine and you might want to think about a Volta battery case. Very Cool


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

first aid kit seems like a good idea to me to


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> girlfriend ? lol


Hustler's more portable, more accessible , doesn't nag, etc.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> girlfriend ? lol


Hustler's more portable, more accessible , doesn't nag, etc.
[/quote]
agreed.... not so good soaking wet though


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

How long you gonna be in the woods for, and whereabouts ?

My sling advice: save the sling frame testing for home, and just bring a reliable frame with with plenty of ammo, spare bands, and essential tools. Carrying extra slings out in the woods is unnecessary and a waste of backpack space best allocated to clothing, survival tools, food and camping gear.

BTW, do you have a compass, map, waterproof firestarter, wire saw, and water purification tabs ?

Also, be sure to file a travel itinerary with relatives.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks like you've gotten enough advice here so I'll just say......Have a fun and safe mooch!!!!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

That's a good collection, buddy! But may i recommend that you send me all that stuff except the ugly boardcut!?


----------



## stav (Oct 28, 2010)

All you need now is GAZZA to come along with his fishing rod!! Have fun! 
Were you a fan of Sport Billy? Nice rug Next, Ikea???!!


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Well i fitted everything in two little bags, i do not need to take everything unless i will be out all day. I like to pack light but i like being able to make a nice hot brew sit in the hammock under the tarp if it starts to rain and smoke a pipe or a nice cigar.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

lucifer93 said:


> I just treated myself to a New Man Bag a Maxpedition Jumbo Versipack. I just need a little help with packing it, have i missed anything?Brew kit is packed inside my DIY Hobo Stove so thats all sorted and squared away. I have to take the video camera with 70X zoom just in case i come across any doggers here in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All this is your E.D.C. .Im gonna have to get tooled up as I only carry a Kubaton on a saturday night out.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

You forgot matching kazoos and a reserve chute.


----------

